# Bad Time at The Bear Den  (Couple quick prayers wouldn't hurt)



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2017)

So Mrs Bear was supposed to get a new Hip on Wednesday May 31, but then the Surgeon postponed it for whatever reason until Wednesday June 7.

But then without telling me, about 10:30 last night she started having Gut pains. I woke up alone in bed at 1 AM this morning. That's when she finally told me about the pain. It had to be really bad, because she agreed to Wake Bear Jr, and have him come & get her & take her to the ER.

By 5:30 this morning, after a bunch of tests, they were getting her a room & getting ready for surgery. It turns out she has an infected Gall Bladder, & it has to come out immediately. The Morphine took only about 20 minutes to stop the pain, and the surgery should be sometime this morning. So at least meanwhile she has no pain.

Hopefully everything will go smoothly for a change, and that Hip replacement will just have to be postponed again.


Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 2, 2017)

Bear, all my prayers and good thoughts are for Mrs. Bear, a speedy recovery, and you my friend.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 2, 2017)

At least she's comfortable with the pain. Battled gall bladder disease till they had to rip it out. Its a bugger. Good luck with everything.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2017)

Good luck with everything.

I am sure she is a tough gal, she wont have any problems.


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers for sure from East Texas They will get her fixed up .

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2017)

John....  Sorry to hear the news...  Prayers on the way...   Hang in there my friend...    Dave


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayer out. Hope all goes well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Bear! 

Everything's going to go smooth and she'll be home recoverIng soon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 2, 2017)

Good luck with the surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 2, 2017)

praying for yall


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers and good smoke headed y'alls way for sure!

Let us know how things go!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers sent Bear!

Hoping for a speedy recovery!

Al


----------



## uncletork (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers Sent Bear!  Wishing your family the best!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 2, 2017)

Bad luck there John.  Miss Linda and I both sending our prayers for Mrs Bear.

My Mom had hers removed and life was a lot better for her afterwards.

Keep us posted.

Gary


----------



## cornman (Jun 2, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear about Mrs Bear's travails but so happy they got to it in time. A curling friend of mine had the exact same onset of incredible pain and emergency gall bladder surgery in February and said he figures he needed it for some time as he felt so better after.

Let her know that Gary and I are pulling for her and Canadians are lucky!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2017)

Brother prayers sent from my house,hope the surgery goes right.

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2017)

Hope all goes well. My oldest had a similar experience a few months ago. The procedure is simple and she was fine a couple days later...JJ


----------



## whistech (Jun 2, 2017)

Bear, praying for your wife for a complete recovery.     God Bless.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers sent for Mrs Bear.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 2, 2017)

Thoughts are with your wife and family!!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 2, 2017)

Bear, sorry to hear it, I will keep Ms. Bear in my thoughts.  I am sending all my positive waves that way that I can muster.

That morphine is an amazing drug isn't it.

I hope she has a speedy recovery, gonna miss all her good stuff around here for awhile.


----------



## slipaway (Jun 2, 2017)

Thoughts, prayers and best wishes for you and your wife coming from the northeast................

Tell her a lot of people are thinking about her...............


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 2, 2017)

Damn

Will say something to the guy upstairs. Hope all goes well the Mrs Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank You All for the thoughts & prayers.

I had a few Gall Bladder attacks 2 & 3 years ago, but never had mine out.

This was her first attack:

Anyway----They operated from 10 AM to 11 AM, and Back in her room at 12:15.

Cat-naps through the afternoon, and supposedly After Dinner (after she eats) Bear Jr can bring her home.

Then Monday she has to cancel & reschedule her Hip Replacement.

We'll all be glad when she gets home!!

Also---I'll be a Happy Bear---I have trouble sleeping alone!

Thanks Again, Guys!!

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 2, 2017)

Our thoughts are with you both

David and Peggy


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2017)

John That is good to hear Thanks for the update

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad to hear all is working out!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope the hip surgery works out as well.

Erik


----------



## mosparky (Jun 2, 2017)

DAng, I'm getting here late, so I'll pray for a speedy and full recovery. My youngest daughter had hers out at the age of 16. She says she has trouble with certain foods, but she tends to be a bit of a drama queen and theres no telling whats for attention, what is to get her way and what is real. Hopefully Mrs Bear won't have to give up any of those wonderful smoked dishes you post up.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad she came through okay, Bear! She won't miss it. I'm the only member of my family that still has one.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 2, 2017)

Sure glad to hear that everything went well John.

So here's to a speedy and full recovery for Mrs Bear.

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 2, 2017)

Whew.  Glad all went so well.  That hip is another matter.  Good to wait.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## b-one (Jun 2, 2017)

Hope all goes well,get well soon Mrs. Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad to hear things went well, I have a friend going through the same thing right now, Wishing your wife and family all the best. Charlie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2017)

More prayers for speedy healing and for the next surgery.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2017)

I hope all goes well and I wish her and your family the best!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry I'm late on this glad all went well. Now we know why other surgery was canceled for a reason we were not yet aware of. Things do work in strange ways and unknown reasons. Speedy recovery and wishes for Mrs. Bear.

Warren


----------



## okie362 (Jun 3, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rambo1964 (Jun 3, 2017)

Prayers sent, hope everything goes well and she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks again to all the thoughts and Prayers for Mrs Bear.  You Guys are Great !!

She's doing Real Good, and got some needed sleep last night.

Now she's on her recliner, which is a very rare thing for her.

Next stop---Hip Replacement---Not looking forward to that one--At least I'm not.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry I just seen this buddy, thoughts & prayers with you all.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks again to all the thoughts and Prayers for Mrs Bear.  You Guys are Great !!
> 
> She's doing Real Good, and got some needed sleep last night.
> 
> ...


Bear That surgery will most likely be put off for a few months.Something about the Anesthesia

Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 3, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks again to all the thoughts and Prayers for Mrs Bear.  You Guys are Great !!
> 
> She's doing Real Good, and got some needed sleep last night.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Mrs. Bear is doing so well. 

Hip replacement is not fun, but SO MUCH better after the recovery.  If she is in constant pain just from walking, that will go away.  I put mine off too long, then once up and about, couldn't believe the difference.  And she has you to support her!


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 3, 2017)

Glad things went well Bear!  My lady had hers removed last year and she's doing well. I need a new hip, but I've been putting it off for years. My best to you and Mrs. Bear.

Mike


----------



## pitbulmom (Jun 3, 2017)

Sending Love and Prayers for both of you! Friend of mine had surgery about 3 months ago, he said she will feel so much better in just a short time!


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 3, 2017)

Prayers out to you both
Walt


----------



## nimrod (Jun 7, 2017)

Bear,

Good to hear she is home and starting to feel better. Nothing worse than the scare of emergency surgery.

 Prayers to you both for her hip replacement & a speedy recovery.

Craig


----------



## theyankeesmoker (Jun 7, 2017)

Bear, glad it all worked out. We here praying for a speedy recovery for your wife.

Jimmy and Somruthai.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Again Everyone!!

We appreciate all of the thoughts & prayers!!

WE have a New date for the Hip replacement now---July 12th.

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 8, 2017)

Good to hear.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 9, 2017)

I grew up with someone in the 50s who had his gall bladder removed in the mid-90s. Today, twenty years later, in his late 60s, he's going strong. So the point is: she can look forward to a full recovery. Let's hope that's what happens!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 9, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Again Everyone!!
> 
> We appreciate all of the thoughts & prayers!!
> 
> ...


Make sure that your wife lowers the blade setting before cutting the yard on the 11th then. It might be two weeks before she can push that mower all over the yard after the surgery, especially going up those hills.


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 10, 2017)

Glad to hear she is doing well. I hope the hip surgery goes well too.

Chuck


----------



## pilch (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey John will you take this big hug to Mrs Bear and deliver it for me, thanks buddy.

As we say down under, "it never rains but pours".

Hang in there mate, all will be well.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Make sure that your wife lowers the blade setting before cutting the yard on the 11th then. It might be two weeks before she can push that mower all over the yard after the surgery, especially going up those hills.


That's funny----I just showed her the cartoon last night, that has a Lawn tractor that had just run over a Heat Pump outdoor unit, and told her that's why I never let her do the mowing.

Bear


stovebolt said:


> Glad to hear she is doing well. I hope the hip surgery goes well too.
> 
> Chuck


Thank You Chuck!

Bear


Pilch said:


> Hey John will you take this big hug to Mrs Bear and deliver it for me, thanks buddy.
> 
> As we say down under, "it never rains but pours".
> 
> ...


Thanks a Bunch Ian!!

I'll give her a little hug, because her Belly still hurts.

Bear


----------

